# WTS: Do-It Claw "Sputnik" Mold, 5-1/2 & 8 ounces - SOLD



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

New and unused, *$30 + shipping* - *SOLD*, no trades, can do PP w/fee or check/MO.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Does that price include shipping?


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Bigfisherman said:


> Does that price include shipping?


Ummm, what does the ad say?


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Bigfisherman said:


> Any idea on shipping to Central Ohio?


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

BeachBob said:


> Ummm, what does the ad say?


Sorry, I went back and reread


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Bigfisherman said:


> Sorry, I went back and reread


$7 shipping to OH.


----------



## spinner81 (Dec 2, 2016)

Is this still available? I would like to buy.

Thanks


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

spinner81 said:


> Is this still available? I would like to buy.
> 
> Thanks


Still available.


----------



## spinner81 (Dec 2, 2016)

BeachBob said:


> Still available.


 I’ll take it. Please msg me PayPal info


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

spinner81 said:


> I’ll take it. Please msg me PayPal info


What state are you located in?


----------



## spinner81 (Dec 2, 2016)

BeachBob said:


> What state are you located in?


Oregon


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

spinner81 said:


> Oregon


$39 shipped to OR, paypal is [email protected]


----------



## spinner81 (Dec 2, 2016)

BeachBob said:


> $39 shipped to OR, paypal is [email protected]


Paid ! Thanks again


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Shipped via USPS Priority, tracking =


9405528206335537867099

Thank you!


----------

